# Opening my own Gym



## ironmick (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

My girlfriend joined a gym about 6 months ago, after much searching at the time its the only gym in our area (well at least the only gym which doesn't require a re-mortgaging the house just to be a member). I work out at home, I have around 200kg of free weights, a power cage, a good quality bench and a situp bench, thats all I need to do my workout.

My girlfriend says her gym has a lot of machines, e.g. running machines, bikes, rowing machines and a whole load of multi-gym style machines. I read all the time people on forums arguing, machines are better or free weights are better (I prefer free weights myself, i'm only 5ft 6 and a lot of the machines are just not accomodating enough, although I do like some of the machines which work your legs find this less dangerous).

I'm thinking of starting my own gym, and i'm trying to put together a proposal to get funding, to do this I need to put a rough estimated price in for the equipment and reasoning behind this (if it were up to me i'd make the whole gym free weights only, but i'm trying to appeal to both men and woman of different abilities and goals).

I would be grateful if you had any answers to these questions:

1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?

2. Do you workout at home or in the gym? and at what time do you start your workout?

3. What is your after workout routine? mines is have a shower, make up a protein shake and have a half hour seat to relax.

Question if you use a gym:

4. What are your main gripes about it? e.g. not enough power cages or have to wait too long to get on a treadmill.

5. Do you take part in any classes in the gym? If so which ones and what do you find works for you? do you find the class schedules are suitable or do you find youself stuggling to attend due to the day and time?.

6. Do you know roughly how many members your gym has?

7. Once your part of the gym do you feel you get proper support in helping you achieve your goal or do you feel your are just left to your own devices?

8. How much are your gym fees? do you think they are excessive? I feel paying over £400 a year on gym fee's is too much.

9. Some gyms have a swimming pool which lies empty 90% of the time, would not having a swimming pool put you off joining a gym?

10. And finally, what equipment would you recommend not having in a gym? either it doesn't get used, is just a waste of time or even dangerous to use.

If my dream does come true and I get this off the ground and running i'll be sure to come back here and offer everybody who helped out a wee something.

Many thanks

Mick


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Where would the gym be mate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mick just out of interest. Do you know how much it will cost to "have you own gym" once you have the planning permission, a building, all equipment?


----------



## ironmick (Apr 26, 2009)

The gym would be in Lanarkshire, Scotland.

I have a rough idea of the startup costs, initially I plan to rent out premesis and equipment until the business is established then move onto buying, once I get a better idea of what people will actually use in the gym I can get a proposal for the equipment drawn up.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

how do you think you'll 'get funding'?

new business start up grants for about £500 are available but that wont even buy you a weeks rent!

the costs of starting a business is infinitely more than the equipment costs


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

where in lanarkshire are you?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The reason I ask is I am planning on starting one within the next 10 years. Im only 21 at the moment. But I do have quite a bit saved aournd the £20k mark and hoping to have quite a lot more come 10 years time to open my own gym. Just not really aware of the costs involved as of yet.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

The gym would be no use to me then as im in burnley,, but like you said probably send a petition out round your local area and find out how many folk would be intersted and if machines or free weights would be the preference,, u will get a mixed bag of ideas and suggestions then mate,, at my gym i pay £30 for the year membership an then pay £7 every week to go as menny times as i like wich is allwaus 4,, or if i dont pay weekly its £3.50 to use the gym,

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

The gym would be no use to me then as im in burnley,, but like you said probably send a petition out round your local area and find out how many folk would be intersted and if machines or free weights would be the preference,, u will get a mixed bag of ideas and suggestions then mate,, at my gym i pay £30 for the year membership an then pay £7 every week to go as menny times as i like wich is allwaus 4,, or if i dont pay weekly its £3.50 to use the gym,

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok it is a lot more complicated than asking if theres a need. The questions you're asking , you should be asking way further down the line.

1) lease and planning permission . We applied for planning permission in Wrexham and Rotherham at some cost, and got refused. We applied for lease of existing buildings in lincolnshire and birmingham and got refused as a new business with no references.

2)We looked to buy existing gyms , most were just too expensive, the cheaper ones had intrinsic problems. In the end we were lucky to find one in kirkintilloch (near lanarkshire) Solicitors costs for failed ventures and final leasing /business transfer approx £2000.

3)First months rent and deposit approx £2000.

4)Rates approx £1500 per month

5) Utilities £700 a month

6) Insurance £200 a month

7) Installing showers, flooring , changing rooms, reception, mirrors, carpetting, TVs, sound systems , general interior stuff up to £20,000

8) PRS license for music £300

9) Phones, card machines, broadband etc £75 a month

10) Equipment approx £1000 a month if leasing, or £20,000-£50,000 plus if bought second hand .

11) signage and marketing £5000

thats just off the top of my head!

we couldnt get any kind of bank loan or overdraft as a start up business, in spite of excellent personal bank references and industry references


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Origin said:


> Ok it is a lot more complicated than asking if theres a need. The questions you're asking , you should be asking way further down the line.
> 
> 1) lease and planning permission . We applied for planning permission in Wrexham and Rotherham at some cost, and got refused. We applied for lease of existing buildings in lincolnshire and birmingham and got refused as a new business with no references.
> 
> ...


 i take it those figures are for a huge place though??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i take it those figures are for a huge place though??


I'd have thought a wee grubby hardcore gym would cost a bit less too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

much much less, but it depends what your target customers are


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

didnt ninepack shell out about 500k to start evolution in rochdale....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

REad Ninepacks journal from start to finish and you'll have loads of new info about the journey that he and John H embarked on


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

those figures are for a 5000 sq ft gym, smallish, but to appeal to the general public. you wont make any money from a grubby hardcore gym .

kezz why do you think its much less?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Origin said:


> you wont make any money from a grubby hardcore gym .


Probably not, maybe get by doing it for the love when retired though? I'd maybe do a small one when I jack in work


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Origin said:


> those figures are for a 5000 sq ft gym, smallish, but to appeal to the general public. you wont make any money from a grubby hardcore gym .
> 
> kezz why do you think its much less?


 was just looking at the running costs and the £1500 per month rates!! suppose that would be city centre etc and the area i suppose, i have had a gym for 10 years and it doesnt cost that much, but then again its smaller that what you have quoted


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Kezz said:


> was just looking at the running costs and the £1500 per month rates!! suppose that would be city centre etc and the area i suppose, i have had a gym for 10 years and it doesnt cost that much, but then again its smaller that what you have quoted


Origin's gym is in a small business park in a suburb of Glasgow


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

ironmick said:


> 1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?
> 
> *bench, olympic weights, power rack, punch bag*
> 
> ...


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

the business rates i quoted are very relevant as we are geographically next door to lanarkshire so its likely to be a similar rate. The rates are based on similar use buildings in the region. 5000 sq ft is about an average sized independant gym - which is quite small compared to a chain gym


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

where in Lanarkshire- Im from Bothwell originally- near there? hamilton?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

too competetive imo doubt you will profit from it, will be so hard to gain new members when youve got jjb etc in most towns. You will be lucky if you make enough for your own and employees wages


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?

Incline, Decline, Flat Bench. Squat Rack, Smith, Barbells, Dumbells, Cable Machine, Dip Bars, Pull Up bars, Bike, Rower, Swiss Balls, Punch Bag

2. Do you workout at home or in the gym? and at what time do you start your workout?

Gym - 6:30am

3. What is your after workout routine? mines is have a shower, make up a protein shake and have a half hour seat to relax.

Shake, Shower, Sh*t then work 

Question if you use a gym:

4. What are your main gripes about it? e.g. not enough power cages or have to wait too long to get on a treadmill.

Equipment falling apart, PT's with attitude, aircon too cold

5. Do you take part in any classes in the gym? If so which ones and what do you find works for you? do you find the class schedules are suitable or do you find youself stuggling to attend due to the day and time?.

6. Do you know roughly how many members your gym has?

7. Once your part of the gym do you feel you get proper support in helping you achieve your goal or do you feel your are just left to your own devices?

Left, but I'm quite happy with that

8. How much are your gym fees? do you think they are excessive? I feel paying over £400 a year on gym fee's is too much.

28.95 pm anytime

9. Some gyms have a swimming pool which lies empty 90% of the time, would not having a swimming pool put you off joining a gym?

Not any more

10. And finally, what equipment would you recommend not having in a gym? either it doesn't get used, is just a waste of time or even dangerous to use.


----------



## ironmick (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys so far.

Origin, your post has been a great help, 5,000 sqft or more if possible is the size i've been looking at, I know some people are sceptical wether it will work or not, but i'm convinced it will, hope you don't mind me asking but has your gym worked out as you planned, are you getting enough people through the door to make a living out of it?



> where in Lanarkshire- Im from Bothwell originally- near there? hamilton?


I'm currently looking around the bothwell, uddingston, bellshill area. but willing to go a bit further for the right accomodation.



> too competetive imo doubt you will profit from it, will be so hard to gain new members when youve got jjb etc in most towns. You will be lucky if you make enough for your own and employees wages


There are 2 JJB gyms within driving distance, both are rubbish, i've been to both, speaking to the hardcode guys from the Coatbridge branch and they all say the same thing, there's not enough equipment when it gets busy.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?

*free weights, xtrainer and some machiens*

*
*

2. Do you workout at home or in the gym? and at what time do you start your workout?

*gym 6am - 7am*

3. What is your after workout routine? mines is have a shower, make up a protein shake and have a half hour seat to relax.

*I go home have a protein shake and go to bed.*

4. What are your main gripes about it? e.g. not enough power cages or have to wait too long to get on a treadmill.

*not enough free weights, machines dont go heavy enough*

5. Do you take part in any classes in the gym? If so which ones and what do you find works for you? do you find the class schedules are suitable or do you find youself stuggling to attend due to the day and time?.

*NO none classes are for ********

6. Do you know roughly how many members your gym has?

*probably 700-1000*

7. Once your part of the gym do you feel you get proper support in helping you achieve your goal or do you feel your are just left to your own devices?

*left to my own - and thats the way i like it and more then hello is intrusive*

8. How much are your gym fees? do you think they are excessive? I feel paying over £400 a year on gym fee's is too much.

*i pay £15 a month, to me thats fair, and anything over 25 is hard to afford at the mo*

9. Some gyms have a swimming pool which lies empty 90% of the time, would not having a swimming pool put you off joining a gym?

*mine dont have 1 and i dont care*

10. And finally, what equipment would you recommend not having in a gym? either it doesn't get used, is just a waste of time or even dangerous to use.

*don't have a smith machine have a Jones machine, its a must if you workout heavy on your own. Anyone that says there still crap probably haven't used um. Its not as good as free weight but way better then a smith.*

hope this helps


----------



## fattyboy (Apr 14, 2009)

I would recommend doing a business course part tme at college. This will give you a better understanding our how to compose a business plan for the banks. Keep in mind thou that unless you are looking at a million pound leisure centre then you will need to ain at a certain market.

You cant be everything for everyone on your budget so you need to do some research in the area. Are there alot of roiders or bored house wives that cant afford the all singing all dancing feaures of the local gym. If so what do they want?

If you are looking at your local area then you need to also look at your catchment area. Most people won't travel more that 20 mins to the gym. So how many customers can you get within 20 mins?

Al these things will be brought up on any business course.

Good luck, its what I am doing next year


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

where in Lanarkshire- Im from Bothwell originally- near there? hamilton?

I'm currently looking around the *bothwell,* uddingston, bellshill area. but willing to go a bit further for the right accomodation.

As u prob know Bothwell is a very expensive area to live in,we lived at the Castle, my mother has a business there....theres new/ old money there....a real mix of people....huge new Tescos aswell...and the Tunnocks factory:thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

> 10) Equipment approx £1000 a month if leasing, or £20,000-£50,000 plus if bought second hand


I have just had a quote through from life fitness to put in just *17* stations this includes resistance and cardio equipment into an 8.5m x8m room baring in mind that this is second hand refurbished dynaband equipment we aren't seeing any change out of £50,000

If you are looking at opening even a mediocre gym where you can at least move without falling over members and equipment you are looking at a minimum of £300,000 as a baseline start up cost.

Lou


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?

dumbells, barbells, lots of plates, squat rack, pull up bar with dip bars, cable machines, a solid flat bench, adjustable incline/declines, seated calf trainer, smith machine rarely, nautilus pull down/ab stations and rower/bike for cardio

2. Do you workout at home or in the gym? and at what time do you start your workout?

gym normally go between 11am-2pm generally

3. What is your after workout routine?

walk 20minutes home, neck an isolate/high gi shake, relax on computer for 45mins then start cooking

4. What are your main gripes about it?

not enough barbells, can get pretty busy/cramped at peak times

5. Do you take part in any classes in the gym?

no

6. Do you know roughly how many members your gym has?

the majority of students at glasgow uni who keep fit

7. Once your part of the gym do you feel you get proper support in helping you achieve your goal or do you feel your are just left to your own devices?

left to my own, bodybuilders would use sites like this/word of mouth more that ****ty inductions etc i think

8. How much are your gym fees? do you think they are excessive?

im a lucky cnut and pay 35quid a year (fiver up on last year) cause im a student, but if there was a good hardcore place about here i'd pay upto 250 a year probably (skint student)

9. Some gyms have a swimming pool which lies empty 90% of the time, would not having a swimming pool put you off joining a gym?

No, enjoy swimming for cardio but not a must in a gym, just go to a swimming pool

10. And finally, what equipment would you recommend not having in a gym? either it doesn't get used, is just a waste of time or even dangerous to use.

my gym seems pretty cool nothing in this category

Was bored, hope that helped:thumbup1:


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

1. When you workout, what equipment do you use?

lots, lol, but just a few power racks, benches, loose weights, and a few smith machines would replace most machines, if your catering to the masses then specific machines would prob get wasted as ive noticed most 'modern' gyms are aimed more at cardio

2. Do you workout at home or in the gym? and at what time do you start your workout?

gym, 10am one week then 4pm the week after (i work shifts)

3. What is your after workout routine? mines is have a shower, make up a protein shake and have a half hour seat to relax.

shake on the way home, shower then walk the dog

Question if you use a gym:

4. What are your main gripes about it? e.g. not enough power cages or have to wait too long to get on a treadmill.

fukin freezing in winter! seriously your hands stick to the bars!

5. Do you take part in any classes in the gym? If so which ones and what do you find works for you? do you find the class schedules are suitable or do you find youself stuggling to attend due to the day and time?.

6. Do you know roughly how many members your gym has?

30-40 i would have thought, maybe more, but its not a big place and they dont advertise

7. Once your part of the gym do you feel you get proper support in helping you achieve your goal or do you feel your are just left to your own devices?

left to my own but i know that help and advice is there if i need it

8. How much are your gym fees? do you think they are excessive? I feel paying over £400 a year on gym fee's is too much.

8 quid a week

9. Some gyms have a swimming pool which lies empty 90% of the time, would not having a swimming pool put you off joining a gym?

10. And finally, what equipment would you recommend not having in a gym? either it doesn't get used, is just a waste of time or even dangerous to use.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Lou said:


> I have just had a quote through from life fitness to put in just *17* stations this includes resistance and cardio equipment into an 8.5m x8m room baring in mind that this is second hand refurbished dynaband equipment we aren't seeing any change out of £50,000
> 
> If you are looking at opening even a mediocre gym where you can at least move without falling over members and equipment you are looking at a minimum of £300,000 as a baseline start up cost.
> 
> Lou


Surely they offer some kind of leasing deal? To avoid you having to buy the equiptment outright?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

sorry that was me not Origin posting before (im his wife and the brains behind the business lol)

Yes it worked out as planned but thats because we have a 3 year work history of gym marketing promotions, we've done it over and over again getting 100's members at the most unlikely of gyms

setting up a business is one thing, but ultimate success is all about how you market your club after you open it.....

if we didnt have our gym promotions experience i expect we would have found ourselves in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

neildo said:


> if there was a good hardcore place about here i'd pay upto 250 a year probably (skint student)


Where do you stay? Venice is a good hardcore place in Glasgow and isn't too far away if you're near the city centre.


----------



## MarkTSG (Sep 3, 2008)

You gotta do some research first;

1. what is the competition in the area? Chains/council/independants etc?

2. is it a rural/semi-rural/city based gym (this has an impact on how far people will travel)?

3. what is the population (census/electoral registers etc) within certain areas, i.e. 5/10/15/20 miles?

4. how does the distance travelled equate to time taken, e.g. will someone travel 10miles if it takes them 30minutes?

5. who is your target membership? bodybuilders/women/pensioners/students/etc.

6. are there enough of your target membership within your area?

These are just a quick handful of questions that you should be asking yourself before you start looking at costings.

Once you know the answers to 5 and 6, then you can start looking at kit.

It's a bit of a chicken and egg situation. How many members do I need to cover my costs? What kit do I need to service these members? Are there enough of these types of members.....etc etc.

Just a few comments


----------

